

Our iPhones Are Depleting the Earth’s Resources  - followmylee
http://mashable.com/2012/09/28/sustainable-technology/

======
warmfuzzykitten
It seems tech writers will go to any lengths to get "iPhone" in a headline,
even further if it will cast iPhone in a negative light. But this is truly
absurd. As in so many of these sensationalist stories, the iPhone is by no
means unique; all consumer electronic products use the same materials. In
addition, "rare earth elements" are not rare. They are found in abundance all
over the planet. The only issue is cost of extraction. If they get scarce, the
price will go up and this will incentivize mining in places other than China.

